# Snapper Trip 26th july Cockburn Sound ,W.A



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

We have 8 confirmed starters and one strong possible starter for a Snapper fish tommorow morning (Saturday) in Cockburn Sound, we are meeting around 6 ish (AM) and hope to be on the water by 6.30 am,Shufoy (Brett) is Point man for the day and is heavily armd with all the goodies to ambush the Snapper including a couple of Secret GPS corrds .

The launch place is at the end of Riseley St, Naval Base next to the jetty,,it will go ahead rain hail or shine but the weather forecast is perfect,,bring a light it will still be dark at launch, last week Brett found some good Snapper ground and we have every confidence this weeks will be the same.

We hope to see more there,, the more the merrier


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Theres still time to get yourself organised for the biggest Snapper fish in W.A yakkers history.

See you around 6 am


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Good luck boys..... 

Matthew (my son 8) and I will be out in the afternoon (Saturday), so will add a post as to how we go "down the bottom" of WA. ;-)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well conditions were picture perfect, the only day of the week that has not rained or has been windy, there was an unspoken agreement to conserve our important Snapper stocks ;-) but the boys got stuck into some Herring instead , we had a good little turn out,, 5 malibu,1 hobie and a Finn Gizmo got amonst it


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I found a couple more pictures, its windy and raining in Perth now and will be for the rest of the week, i am glad i grab these days while i can.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks like a nice day for it Shorty and its great to see so many yaks turn up for a fish.

So is catching Snapper on artificials done much over there?


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I think using lures and such is pretty rare over here on Snapper, the usual method is to anchor and burley a school up, Mulies (or pilchards if you like) is my prefered method, i have two 5/0's snelled together, i see a member caught a Snapper on a hardbody on here the other day, i was amazed.

Anyway we are just getting a handle on things here, i predict we will finally start putting regular pictures up of jumbo Snapper, i hope i am right 

( the pictures of lure throwing is for small stuff,,herring etc)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

That's fairly old school here, even the more hardcore fishermen are changing to soft plastics. Give it a go sometime.

By the way, by no means am I telling you how to fish. I certainly started off anchoring, burleying and dead baiting for snapper and still dead and live bait for them now, but never anchor (drifting allows you to use much lighter rigs). Its just another option that can deliver the goods if other methods dont.

Anyways keep posting up the reports and I look forward to seeing you catch a bloody huge Snapper.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Great report Shorty,

I have been away all week. I went out by myself...too big for Matthew to come out with me. I done one run with lures and caught 3 good snook all over 60 cm and two bull herring. I then came in as it was too rough.

Great report and am looking forward to more reports from you..... ;-)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Paul,, yes thats an interesting way of fishing,,once we get a few runs on the board we might have to start trying it,,i feel the odds of catching a Snapper must be a lot harder with lures as opposed to berleying up a school and catching them at your liesure,,but thats a good thing i guess,,,those hard bodies must dive deep we fish in water starting at 10 metres.

On Edit> thats given me a great idea,,burley up with one rod in the water and cast one out with HB and SP'S, that will get our foot in the door at least.

Wattie>Sounds like you caught a great little feed,,,, We went out for no result last night but Bretts putting another trip together for Sunday,,hopefully our luck will change.


----------

